# another AFX competitor



## krazikev (Oct 29, 2009)

I think when matchbox hit the HO scene in the 1970s they made the mistake of being different with there metal narrow track contacts, you only can run matchbox HO, heres a video of me teaching my 7 yr old nefhew some "pass down" history, enjoy all


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Kev I think you hit the nail square on the head. MatchBox shot themselves in the foot.


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

As a kid in the seventies I loved the bodies of of both Matchbox and Ideal. The Racing Rig and the General Lee what more could you ask for? Looking back now I feel they suffered because their cars were big and bulky and they lacked any downforce. They limited themselves to being "just a toy."


----------

